# How to round multiplex



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey, i wanted to make a palm swell out of multiplex i have. 
I tried rasping, and it didnt make much difference, i only have limited hand tools and no power tools, how do i round it easily to it feels good?


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Maybe try a sanding sponge. Or get a sponge and add your own sandpaper. Elbow grease required. Look around for a cheap Dremel type tool


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

iindividual said:


> Hey, i wanted to make a palm swell out of multiplex i have.
> I tried rasping, and it didnt make much difference, i only have limited hand tools and no power tools, how do i round it easily to it feels good?


Like LVO said. Use a sponge sand paper block or start with smaller 3"x3" squares of 100 grit paper, then 150, then 240, 400 and if you fancy it 1000!


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Metropolicity said:


> iindividual said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, i wanted to make a palm swell out of multiplex i have.
> ...


How long will it take? I have sanding blocks but not sure if I should start now or tomorrow


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

That I don't know, it depends on how much material you need to remove! and how fast your hands are haha.

Just feel it....you'll know


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

I use a rat tail file. Or maybe it's a rasp, I dunno; it is round and has pretty coarse teeth. It's old and rusty from the bottom of a toolbox.

I clamp the multiplex (called plywood in the US) and use both hands on the file. It doesn't seem to cut well if I saw it back and forth, so I drag it sideways.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

TimR said:


> I use a rat tail file. Or maybe it's a rasp, I dunno; it is round and has pretty coarse teeth. It's old and rusty from the bottom of a toolbox.
> 
> I clamp the multiplex (called plywood in the US) and use both hands on the file. It doesn't seem to cut well if I saw it back and forth, so I drag it sideways.


I dont have a vice unfortunately


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I use a hobby rasp (flat on one side, rounded on the other, coarse and medium teeth) for just about all my rounding and contouring. Work it from the flat side of the wood and round toward the edge. Be prepared to sit for a while and make a load of saw dust.


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

iindividual said:


> TimR said:
> 
> 
> > I use a rat tail file. Or maybe it's a rasp, I dunno; it is round and has pretty coarse teeth. It's old and rusty from the bottom of a toolbox.
> ...


I don't either.

But I had a heavy table in the basement. I bought a couple of large bolts and wing nuts, maybe 5/8 inch, and drilled holes in the table top. The bolts hold two pieces of plywood to the table, and my work goes in between them. I'll post a picture.

It isn't perfect, because the table rocks a bit. But it's ten times better than holding a slingshot in my hand.


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

> I dont have a vice unfortunately


Just use a G-clamp as a cheap alternative. I don't have a vice too but a G-clamp gets all my jobs done. Clamp it onto a portable stool and you can put the clamp in any direction you want.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Clamp the wood somehow... and set to work with the rasps...

Once happy with the shape...get to it with sandpaper...

You can buy a FERM rotary tool on ebay for 20quid delivered... best tool you will buy for hand shaping slingshots


----------



## myusername (Oct 5, 2013)

buy a rotary tool. not that expensive and will come in handy for a lot of different stuff.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

If those ferm things are as good now as they were in the old days, it's worth every penny of those twenty pounds n then some. I have one that I bought sumtn like fifteen years ago n it's still going strong.

My dad in the meantime is on his third dremel - go figure....


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Viper010 said:


> If those ferm things are as good now as they were in the old days, it's worth every penny of those twenty pounds n then some. I have one that I bought sumtn like fifteen years ago n it's still going strong.
> My dad in the meantime is on his third dremel - go figure....


My dremel was second hand and gave up the ghost one day... changed the bushes
.. and nothing..

Bought a ferm on ebay... cheapest out of the 'mid range' ones...

And also purchased a rotary tool from LIDL... for 15quid... as a backup.

The ferm is spot on... has a high speed far faster than the dremel...

Cant comment on its durability as ive only had it a few months...

But im happy so far


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

B.P.R said:


> Viper010 said:
> 
> 
> > If those ferm things are as good now as they were in the old days, it's worth every penny of those twenty pounds n then some. I have one that I bought sumtn like fifteen years ago n it's still going strong.
> ...


I've never used one before, what kind of heads/replacement heads would i need?

I assume you mean







Something like this, or this excactly as its a ferm.

But i see tons of different heads, tungsten, Granite, different shapes.

Thanks for the help and detailed replies!


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

You can buy the sanding drums for about a fiver for 100 on ebay


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

You can buy the sanding drums for about a fiver for 100 on ebay


----------

